# Linux Super Page für Athlon Prozessore

## MrIch

http://www.planet3dnow.de/vbulletin/showthread.php3?s=&threadid=55152

ist dieser Patch schon in den aktuellen gentoo Kenrel Sourcen drin?

Wenn nein, wie patche ich die Sourcen, damit diser Patch verwendet wird?

----------

## pRiDeX

hi,

steht doch alles hier  :Smile: 

thx pRiDex

----------

## MrIch

habe es gerade mal versucht, doch wenn ich folgendes mache, passiert beim Patch Befehl nichts!!! Muss ich dafür den ORGINAL Vanialla Kernel benutzen?

plinux011 tmp # cd /usr/src/linux

plinux011 linux # patch -p1/root/super_page-2.4.19_020825-alpha%2Bsparc64%2Bi386.patch

----------

## Dimitri

So das hab ich jetzt auch mal gemach, und folgenden Fehler beim kompilieren bekommen:

```
mremap.c:350: warning: implicit declaration of function `vm_validate_enough'

gcc -D__KERNEL__ -I/usr/src/linux-2.4.19-gentoo-r7/include -Wall -Wstrict-prototypes -Wno-trigraphs -O2 -fno-strict-aliasing -fno-common -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -mpreferred-stack-boundary=2 -march=athlon    -nostdinc -I /usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.1.1/include -DKBUILD_BASENAME=vmalloc  -c -o vmalloc.o vmalloc.c

gcc -D__KERNEL__ -I/usr/src/linux-2.4.19-gentoo-r7/include -Wall -Wstrict-prototypes -Wno-trigraphs -O2 -fno-strict-aliasing -fno-common -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -mpreferred-stack-boundary=2 -march=athlon    -nostdinc -I /usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.1.1/include -DKBUILD_BASENAME=slab  -c -o slab.o slab.c

gcc -D__KERNEL__ -I/usr/src/linux-2.4.19-gentoo-r7/include -Wall -Wstrict-prototypes -Wno-trigraphs -O2 -fno-strict-aliasing -fno-common -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -mpreferred-stack-boundary=2 -march=athlon    -nostdinc -I /usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.1.1/include -DKBUILD_BASENAME=bootmem  -c -o bootmem.o bootmem.c

gcc -D__KERNEL__ -I/usr/src/linux-2.4.19-gentoo-r7/include -Wall -Wstrict-prototypes -Wno-trigraphs -O2 -fno-strict-aliasing -fno-common -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -mpreferred-stack-boundary=2 -march=athlon    -nostdinc -I /usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.1.1/include -DKBUILD_BASENAME=swap  -c -o swap.o swap.c

gcc -D__KERNEL__ -I/usr/src/linux-2.4.19-gentoo-r7/include -Wall -Wstrict-prototypes -Wno-trigraphs -O2 -fno-strict-aliasing -fno-common -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -mpreferred-stack-boundary=2 -march=athlon    -nostdinc -I /usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.1.1/include -DKBUILD_BASENAME=vmscan  -c -o vmscan.o vmscan.c

vmscan.c: In function `page_launder':

vmscan.c:434: `dir' undeclared (first use in this function)

vmscan.c:434: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once

vmscan.c:434: for each function it appears in.)

make[2]: *** [vmscan.o] Fehler 1

make[2]: Verlassen des Verzeichnisses Verzeichnis »/usr/src/linux-2.4.19-gentoo-r7/mm«

make[1]: *** [first_rule] Fehler 2

make[1]: Verlassen des Verzeichnisses Verzeichnis »/usr/src/linux-2.4.19-gentoo-r7/mm«

make: *** [_dir_mm] Fehler 2

```

Irgendwelche Vorschläge?

Dim

----------

## meyerm

Fuer das Problem habe ich g'rad keine Loesung, da ich den Patch nicht ausprobiert habe. Es wuerde mich aber interessieren, was denn dieser Patch letztendlich bringt.

Soweit ich das richtig verstanden habe, wird mit diesem Patch jedes einzelne Programm n x 4 MB Speicher schlucken. Auch jede noch so kleine Bash o.ae.. Lohnt es sich denn da fuer einen Standardrechner noch? Klar, wenn ich maple und Co. Matrixen berechnen lasse, dann kann das ja nur gut sein  :Wink: . Aber wie sieht es bei der tagtäglichen Arbeit aus? Es wuerde mich wirklich interessieren, was ihr fuer Erfahrungen damit gemacht habt. Danke!

----------

## Dimitri

Hi,

also so wie ich das gelesen hab, ist das mit den 4 MB auf mmap bezogen, wenn eine Datei in den Speicher geladen wird. Die Sourcen sind sozusagen ein Labortest unter idealen Bedingungen.

Aber sobald ich den Schrott  :Twisted Evil:   mal kompiliert hab wissen wir ja mehr.

----------

## MrIch

also im Planet3dnow Forum sprechen die ja schon von ziemlichen Performancesteigerungen, besonders wenn es um grafische Sachen, wie Spiele geht!

----------

## MaHejn

von diesem patch höre ich hier zum ersten male. würde mich aber schon für dieses teil interessieren. kann man mir mit weiterführenden informationen helfen. ein paar deutschsprachige internetseiten zum thema wären sicher nicht verkehr! 

gruss, MaHejn

----------

## MrIch

ich glaube kaum, dass du deutsche Informationen dazu bekommen wirst...!

----------

## Beforegod

Ich teste gerade einen SuperPage + XFS Kernel.

Wenn er funktioniert wäre ich bereit das Teil zur Verfügung zu stellen ..

(es mussten einige Änderungen gemacht werden.. hoffe es funzt einwandfrei)

----------

## MrIch

das wäre sehr nett!

Aber lass deinen Rechner erstmal ein paar Stunden damit unter Last laufen, damit man sicher ist, dass es unter Last nicht sofort abstürtzt!

----------

## Beforegod

Werd ich machen  :Wink: 

UT2003 will aich ma getestet werden  :Wink: 

Ausserdem ein paar emerge sachen..

Gruß,

BeforeGod

----------

## MaHejn

nun gut .. wenn ich keine deutschsprachigen infos bekomme, wäre ich auch mit englischen zufrieden ..

----------

## MrIch

englische Infos gibt es doch wie schon erwähnt hier http://shimizu-lab.dt.u-tokai.ac.jp/lsp.html

----------

## Jazz_Rabbit

Coole Sache der Patch, werd ich mal bei meinen experimentellen Kernel ausprobieren.. Vielleicht gewinn ich ja zusätzliche Geschwindigkeit bei Gnome 2.0.1

----------

## Beforegod

Also der Kernel läuft super :

UT 2003 : 

Ohne Patch - 25 Frames (Durchschnitt)

Mit Patch :   37 Frames (Durchschnitt)

Kann sich sehen lassen.

Stabil läuft er auch  :Wink: 

einzig bei anwendungen wird man nicht viel merken, da sie nicht so speicherlastig sind!

----------

## meyerm

 *Beforegod wrote:*   

> Ohne Patch - 25 Frames (Durchschnitt)
> 
> Mit Patch :   37 Frames (Durchschnitt)

 

*sabber*  :Razz: 

Hast Du die vanilla oder die gentoo-sourcen gepatcht? Was fuer eine Grafikkarte hast Du (ich frage nur deswegen, weil ich nvidia nutze und Bedenken wegen dem Zusammenspiel bin den Binaertreibern habe)?

Und hast Du einen Intel oder AMD, mit wieviel RAM?

----------

## MaHejn

nenn doch mal deine systemspezifikationen (und unreal spezifische einstellungen), damit man weiss, woraus die FPS basieren .. also ich habe heute die live cd mit unreal gedaddelt und komme auf 25-40 frames bei 800x600 und alle details auf max.

hab 'n duron mit 800MHz und 256 MB ram (davon werde aber sicher ne ganze menge für den live-kram abgezogen - für swap etc)

zudem eine geforce 2 MX

im allgemeinen muss ich sagen, dass ich unter win XP auf dem gleichen system nicht so viele FPS habe

ps. so sieht eine benchmark.bat file unter windows aus:

..\System\ut2003 dm-antalus?spectatoronly=true?numbots=12?quickstart=true -benchmark -seconds=77 -exec=..\Benchmark\Stuff\botmatchexec.txt %1

vielleicht hilft es, um einen einheitlichen bench unter linux durchzuführen, da wärend eines multiplayergames unter UT2003 ja grundsätzlich uneinheitliche bedingungen herrschen!

gruss, MaHejn

----------

## MrIch

coole Sache diese Ergebnisse!!!

Bitte poste mal eine Anleitung zum patchen, wenn möglich für den xfs Kernel!

----------

## format c:

Das klingt gut. Und wenn es nicht zuviel Aufwand ist, dann auch eine Anleitung ohne xfs bzw. etwas woraus hervorgeht, welche Änderungen du noch gemacht hast, damit es compilte.

----------

## MaHejn

apropos XFS .. wie es scheint, wird es bald bestandteil des entwicklerkernels .. (vgl. http://lwn.net/Articles/9998/ )

----------

## Beforegod

Techs :

Ahtlon XP 1600+

256 DDR 210

Geforce 2 MX 400 (64  MB)

Am besten ist wenn man den Kernel erst mit dem XFS Patch (von www.sgi.com laden) versieht und dann mit dem Athlon Super PAGE Patch..

Es muss dann nur in der $Linuxsourcen/kernel/ksyms.c vier Zeilen eingefügt werden. Wie das geht erfahrt ihr in der Patch Reject Datei die automatisch erstellt wird (da die Stelle nicht auffindbar ist).

Ich poste die Datei aber trotzdem nochmal hier  :Wink: 

Also einfach den XFS Patch einspielen, dann den Superpage Patch und dann die kernel/ksyms.c ersetzen.

(Datei kann ich per email verschicken wer interesse hat)

----------

## MrIch

heißt dass, dass ich den xfs patch eh nicht brauche, da ich ja schon die gentoo kernel xfs sourcen benutze?

Wie patche ich den Kernel den mit dem AMD Super... ? 

patch -p1 funktioniert nicht, da die Pfadangaben nicht passten...

kernel/ksyms.c ersetzen.. womit ersetzen...

sorry, aber so ganz blicke ich da noch nicht durch!

----------

## MrIch

/usr/src/linux

bash-2.05a# patch -p1 /home/phil/download/super_page-2.4.19_020825-alpha+sparc64+i386.patch

aber da passiert nichts....

----------

## Malawi

Mich interessiert es auch wie man die Kernelquellen patcht, denn mit diesem Befehl passiert bei mir auch nichts. Doe Syntax ist doch so richtig?

Sorry, man sollte erst lesen und dann posten. Habs hinbekommen  :Smile: 

Aber was anderes, lässt sich der Patch auch auf einen 2.4.19-ac4 kernel anwenden? Bei mir gings nur mit Vanilla Sourcen.

mfG Malawi

----------

## Dimitri

Ich hab mir auch den orginal Kernel holen müssen. Ansonsten ist er beim kompilieren immer mit einem Fehler abgebrochen.

Dim

----------

## Malawi

Ich hab mir jetzt einen original Kernel 2.4.19 gepatcht. Der Patch läuft ohne Fehler durch. Beim kompilieren bekomme ich aber die gleiche Fehlermeldung wie Du. Wie hast Du es geschafft fehlerfrei zu kompilieren?

mfG Malawi

----------

## Dimitri

Hi,

ich hab nichts besonderes gemach. Hab mir die Sourcen von Kernel.org geholt (nicht die vanilla-sourcen) und den folgenden Patch: ftp://oss.sgi.com/projects/xfs/download/patches/2.4.19/xfs-2.4.19-all-i386.bz2  mehr war da nicht.

Dim

----------

## MrIch

da stellt sich die Frage ob gentoo noch sonstige Patches in ihren xfs-sources hat...

----------

## bullerei

Ist da nicht noch irgendein Low-Latency-Patch und irgendwas mit EVM drin?

----------

## rojaro

 *MrIch wrote:*   

> /usr/src/linux
> 
> bash-2.05a# patch -p1 /home/phil/download/super_page-2.4.19_020825-alpha+sparc64+i386.patch
> 
> aber da passiert nichts....

 

die syntax is so auch nicht richtig, da fehlt ein parameter ... 

```
patch -p1 -i /home/phil/download/super_page-2.4.19_020825-alpha+sparc64+i386.patch
```

----------

## Dimitri

Hi,

also ich denke es geht so:

cd /usr/src/linux

patch -p1 < superpage.patch

Die Patchdatei kannst Du übrigends umbenennen.

Dim

----------

## MrIch

also ich habe das gestern mal ausprobiert, man braucht zumindest bei mir die Option -i.

Nun frage ich mich nur noch, ob ich auch die Option Athlon 4mb bug oder so ähnlich aktivieren soll...

----------

## Beforegod

Das ganze sollte so gehen :

patch -p1 < patchfile

Die Probleme sind folgendermaßen mit XFS :

Sobald der XFS Patch angewandt wurde, wird die Datei kernel/ksyms.c verändert.

Diese Datei muss aber auch für den Super Page Patch verändert werden, deswegen gibt es einen Konflikt. Wer Fragen diesbezüglich hat soll mir mailen, ich bin auch gerne dazu bereit diese Datei gepatcht zu verschicken!

----------

## Dimitri

Das gilt allerdings nur für den gentoo Kernel oder? Mit dem orginalen gabs keine Probleme. Oder es liegt an der Reihenfolgen des Patches?

Ich glaub ich hab zuerst den orginal Kernel mit xfs gepatcht und dann mit superpage. Oder umgekehrt? Müsste man noch mal ausprobieren.

Dim

----------

## MrIch

man muss doch einfach nur die 4 Zeilen an der entsprechenden Stelle einfügen...

aber sagt doch mal was es mit dem 4MB Athlon Bug auf sich hat, muss ich den aktivieren?

----------

## Beforegod

Der aThlon Bug sollte aktiviert werden, da es bei einer Produktionsreihe Probleme gab.

Es nimmt auch keine Kernelspeicher (ich glaube 1kb oder sowas) also nicht gerade die Welt  :Wink: 

@Dimitri :

Normalerweise sollte erst der XFS Patch und dann der Superpage Patch angewandt werden.

----------

## cocaxx

Hi!

Gibts da net evtl. schon einen gentoo-kernel oder so? kann ich nicht gentoo-vanilla emergen, dort dann den superpage patch reinpatchen? (ich benutze als dateisystem xfs) (nachdem die Datei da geändert wurde, mein ich...)

----------

## drowwen

Ich meine da fehlt nur ein "<". probiers ma hiermit ...

patch -p1 < /home/phil/download/super_page-2.4.19_020825-alpha+sparc64+i386.patch

----------

## dr.o.sophila

patch -p1 /home/phil/download/super_page-2.4.19_020825-alpha+sparc64+i386.patch

probier doch mal: patch -p1 -i /home/(...)

mfg dirk.

----------

## MrIch

hat jemand den patch auch für einen aktuellen Kernel gesehen?

da muss sich wohl einiges verändert haben... er findet fast keine Datei die er patchen kann!

----------

## Beforegod

Verwende den 2.4.20-ck6 Kernel und habe auch lauter fehler bekommen.

Muss mich mal bei gelegenheit zusammensetzen und das durchgehen.

Evt. noch heute mittag..

mal sehen.

----------

## anarchist

moin, ich bin gerade am versuchen den superpage patch in einen gentoo 2.4.19-r10 kernel zu integrieren... meint ihr ich soll es eifnach aufgeben oder dran bleiben? ist es moeglich? bis jetzt haut er mir beim kompilieren immer raus fehler haeng ich unten an... freu mich schon auf ruecksprache  :Wink: 

mhhh den code gibs doch irgendwann spaeter  :Wink: 

hab den gleichen fehler wie dimitri ;_)

----------

## aleph-3

gibt's was neues??

@Beforegod

Habe auch ck6 und muss wohl per Hand patchen .. danach koennte man aber denke ich zumindest fuer ck6 n diff file erstrellen ..

----------

## Beforegod

So..

ck6 mit Super Page kompiliert gerade.

danach noch ein kurzer Test boot und schon sollte alles gehen  :Wink: 

(hoffe ich zumindest)

Wenn alles glatt geht könnt ihr morgen den Patch runterladen..

allerdings nur die gepatchten Dateien..

Anleitung gibts dazu!

[Änderung]

also Übersetzung hat geklappt, ding läuft..

Wird morgen im Laufe des Tages veröffentlicht..

Wer mir mit Diff helfen kann soll mir bitte eine PM schreiben, da ich im Moment nur die geänderten Dateien verschicken kann.

Schönen abend noch!

----------

## aleph-3

Vielleicht ist es mit diff fuer alle interessant ...

(wenn ich mich recht erinner, muesste das so gehen ...)

diff -e oldfile newfile > patchfile

dann hat man die unterschiede in patchfile

und mit 'patch -b -e  oldfile < patchfile' patcht man die alte datei

(-b fuer n backup des files als oldfile~)

bye

----------

## Beforegod

Ich bräuchte das diff für ganze Verzeichniss  :Wink: 

sind ja schon einige Dateien die ich nicht gerade einzeln eingeben möchte!

----------

## Beforegod

SuperPage Patch Freigegeben !

Diesen Patch bitte nach der Anleitung einspielen :

http://patrick.thormedia.co.uk/linux/liesmich

Installationsdateien :

http://patrick.thormedia.co.uk/linux/SuperPage-ck6-Patch-GENTOO.tar.bz2

(GEHT NUR MIT DEN CK-SOURCEN-R6!!)

BETA!

Kann nicht garantieren das der Patch 100% Funktioniert. Falls Fehler auftreten oder Datenverlust eintritt bin ich nicht dafür haftbar zu machen!

----------

## anarchist

Ich kann theoretisch schonmal erste erfahrungen reinposten  :Smile: 

Ich hab das ck6 patchset + superpage getestet und hatte keine probleme mit der stabilitaet... allerdings ist er bei mir auch erst seit ca 30 minuten im test also bleibt abzuwarten, aber ich gehe mal davon aus das es keien probleme geben wird. 

Der kernel ist schnell nach dem "matrix transposed benchmark" von der superpage seite, schafft er ca die doppelte speicherperformance. Weitere tests werd ich wohl noch im laufe des tages machen.

Ansonsten nen schoenes teil und bis jetzt  :Wink:  eigentlich nur empfehlenswert

----------

## aleph-3

k, np

dann geht das denke ich so: dir1 ist orig, dir2 ist modified

diff -C 2 dir1 dir2 > patchfile

patch -p0 < patchfile (-p0 wenn aus dem selben dir wieder gepatcht wird)

----------

## aleph-3

oh .. da war jemand schneller  :Wink: 

----------

## aleph-3

diverse hunks failed  :Sad:  .. dem patch nach ist es immernoch der 2.4.19er

----------

## anarchist

auch wenn die hunks failen, du musst danach das changed sources einfach entpacken und dann ghet es ...

allerdings hatte ich nun ein paar kernel panics kann aber auch an meinen patches die ich nacher noch reingetan habe liegen muss ich gleich gucken

----------

## Beforegod

Wenn man die Original ck-sourcen (emerge ck-sources) nimmt sollte es keine kernel panic geben!

----------

## aleph-3

k, thnx, werd's mal spaeter trotz failed hunks mit orig ck6 testen/stressen/benchmarken ..

----------

## zbled

tja, mir bricht das kernelbauen ab

 *Quote:*   

> undary=2 -march=athlon    -nostdinc -iwithprefix include -DKBUILD_BASENAME=memory  -DEXPORT_SYMTAB -c memory.c
> 
> In file included from /usr/src/linux-2.4.20-ck6/include/linux/highmem.h:5,
> 
>                  from memory.c:47:
> ...

 

da werd ich wohl beim alten ck4 ohne den patch bleiben :)

----------

## Beforegod

Sieht so aus als ob Du etwas falsch Konfiguriert hättest.

Hast Du den Athlon 4MB Bug angekreuzt?

Hast Du auch den normalen Patch eingespielt?

----------

## zbled

Ich habe mich an deine Anweisungen (dein Link) gehalten. wo finde ich diesen "Athlon 4MB-Bug"? Ich kann ihn irgendwie nicht finden...

----------

## Beforegod

Sollte gleich unter dem Eintrag mit der Super Page Unterstützung stehen.

----------

## zbled

nicht bei mir..

http://members.chello.at/marscha/trash/kernel.png

[edit] okay, habs gefunden.. ich mußte dieses superpages aktivieren[/edit]

[edit2] danke, jetzt kompiliert der kernel durch :) [/edit2]

----------

## anarchist

also ich bekomme den kernel bei mir nicht zum stabilen betrieb, auch nicht mit nur den normalen patches... echt ziemlich merkwuerdig

----------

## aleph-3

hatte es nun im kurzen test

SPECS: 2x2500+ barton@1875 im K7D, 512MB, Ti4200

cpuburn, stress, nvidia  - tests: bestanden & absolut stabil

nbench (je 3x): 0% unterschied

freebench(je 3x): teils bis zu 2% langsamer mit SP

...daher die Fragen:

-  Was bringt's wirklich und was muss noch eingestellt werden?

- besondere Options im Kernel?

- /proc/sys/* anpassungen?

- /proc/sys/super_page/* - gibt's dazu ne docu?

----------

## anarchist

sysctl -w super_page.vm_align=1

das musst du normalerweise noch machen

so ich hab nun basierend  auf den vanilla-sources 2.4.20 nen patchset mit low latency, superpage, nforcepatches auch ide, v4l2, gcc3 opts usw. gemacht wer interesse hat, melden.  :Wink: 

----------

## aleph-3

getestet und auch damit 0 unterschied.. schade

zu deinem patchset: sind die nforcepatches zwingend oder optional einstellbar? ansonsten haette ich schon interesse und wuerde gerne den ck6 mit deinem patchset vergleichen

kannst du's irgendwo online stellen? thnx

----------

## anarchist

wenn dir der ck6 nichts bringt wird dir meins auch nichts bringen da es weniger performance relevante patches beinhaltet als das ck6 ist ziemlich merkwuerdig das bei dir der superpage keinen unterschied macht... bei mir allerdings kommt es durch den superpage zu total vielen kernel panics... außer ich benutze einen 2.4.19 kernel.

Somit bin ich wohl erstmal raus ausm superpage geschaeft... schade denn so ein kleines bissl mehr leistung fuer umsonst hab ich gern

achso das hier ist der kernel panic der auftritt "Unable to handle kernel paging request at virtual address 000006aaaaaaa000"

wenn moeglich kann mir mal jemand der den scheiss nicht hat sein .config geben? vielleicht isses nen billiges prbo  :Wink: 

----------

## aleph-3

Hatte heut frueh n freeze beim rsync.. daher bin ich auch wieder superpagelos 

interessant waere es auch mal in die 2.4.20-ck6 nptl zu patchen +glibc.ebuild umschreiben/neucompilen

wie waer's?   :Wink:   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Beforegod

Kann leider keinen eurer Fehler nachvollziehen..

Bei mir läuft der ck6-Kernel + SuperPage Patch 1a.

Weder Abstürze, noch irgendwelche Kernel Panics und selbst beim absoluten Stresstest (alloc Programm auf der Super Page Homepage 4 mal gestartet) passiert nichts!

Evt. habt ihr Systemkritische Optionen im Kernel..

----------

## aleph-3

bei mir wuerde ich smp als kritisch einstufen.. ich konnte auch keinen geschwindigkeitsvorteil finden, daher lieber ohne .. wie gesagt, nptl waere noch zu testen..   :Very Happy: 

----------

## A.Stranger

Hallo,

habe mir jetzt auch mal die Sachen für den ck-Kernel geladen und kompeliert. Soweit hat alles mit der Anleitung und den Dateien von Beforegod geklappt (danke, nochmal!). Bin leider noch nicht dazu gekommen den neuen Kernel zu booten, aber ich wollte mal vorsorglich fragen - da ich durch die Original-Seite nicht ganz durchschau - ob, bzw. was ich nach dem Booten noch am System machen, bzw. einstellen muss? Muss ich irgendwelche Bottparameter angeben, oder nach dem Start per Skript irgend welche Befehle ausführen?

Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe. Werden den Kernel heute abend wahrscheinlich testen.

----------

## aleph-3

anarchist schrieb:

sysctl -w super_page.vm_align=1 

und in der docu ist noch folgendes fuer i386 zu finden:

sysctl -w super_page.nr= 1 oder 2 

interessantes in der docu:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> The i386 port is under the development. The current version can not
> 
> activate the super page for i386 but only provide the framework.
> ...

 

Daher denke ich, dass man es  evtl nochmal mit nem 2.5.* patch versuchen muesste, da dieser wohl fuer 2.4.19 ausgelegt war. Was meint ihr dazu?

----------

## A.Stranger

 *aleph-3 wrote:*   

> anarchist schrieb:
> 
> sysctl -w super_page.vm_align=1 
> 
> und in der docu ist noch folgendes fuer i386 zu finden:
> ...

 

Opps, glatt übersehen. Aber danke nochmal.

----------

## aleph-3

Habe mal ein wenig mit den Einstellungen gespielt und verbotenerweise nr auf 4 gesetzt .. 3xnbench zeigte bis zu 2% geschwindigkeitsvorteil im vergeich mit nr=2(default) .. 

(normale schwankungen liegen unter 0,1%)

hmm..

----------

## anarchist

aleph-3 klaer mich mal eben auf was nptl ist ... 

ansonsten nen 2.5 patch in nen 2.4 kernel zu bringen ist mir ehrlich gesagt zuviel arbeit wenn man es denn ueberhaupt hinbekommt... versuchen koennte ich es spasseshalber mal wenn ich zeit hab. 

Naja ich kann ansonsten nur sagen das der kernel mit superpage den ich unter 2.4.19 hatte ohne probleme lief, hatte auch preempt etc war auch relativ schnell hatte aber leider kein supermount. daher benutze ich ihn nicht mehr. aber superpage ansich kann nicht das problem sein , superpage + 2.4.20 + einer kritischen option muss es sein, daher bitte ich beforegod das er uns mal sein .config gibt wenn moeglich

----------

## aleph-3

Native POSIX Threading Library (NPTL)

s. z.B.  http://www.linuxfromscratch.org/~winkie/hints/nptl.txt

- neues threadsystem

- abwaertskompatibel zu linuxthreads

- bis zu 500x schneller

----------

## lutzlustig

 *aleph-3 wrote:*   

> hatte es nun im kurzen test
> 
> SPECS: 2x2500+ barton@1875 im K7D, 512MB, Ti4200
> 
> 

 

Heißt das, du hast ein Dual-Barton?

Ciao

----------

## aleph-3

ja... L5:5 closed .. K7D leider nur bis 1875 MHz... hoffe auf bios update oder loesung ueber pcitweak

----------

## zbled

ich hab den kernel nun rund 2 tage unter vollast getestet und muß sagen, dass er fast meinen rechner zum absturz gebracht hätte... mittlerweile verwende ich den ck6 ohne diesen athlon patch und der rechner funktioniert wieder einwandfrei ;-)

----------

## anarchist

falls es noch nicht gesagt wurde, benutzt den patch nicht mit 2.4.20 nur mit 2.4.19 funzt er richtig ...

----------

## aleph-3

die leistungssteigerung: (nur unter transw.c! oder konnte jemand noch an einer anderen stelle einen vorteil entdecken???) war auch bei 2.4.20 da .. aber nicht die stabilitaet ..  :Sad: 

----------

